# Rohm thermo lipid stack diet advice



## Matt2 (Feb 7, 2012)

I am going to be running Rohm Thermo Lipid, with 650mg test/w as part of a cut. My maintenance calories are 2790 per day and I want to shed fat but keep muscle. Do I need to reduce this while running this stack and if so by how many?


----------



## SteveMUFC (May 30, 2012)

Took thermolipid before, it's probably the worst cutting agent ever with it's sides. A lot better taking the containing aupplements seperately to know which dose is best for you


----------



## Matt2 (Feb 7, 2012)

I have taken t3 and clen separately and know what doses I need. Just liked the idea of the convenience of having it all in one bottle. How did you find it and how/did you change your diet?


----------



## Matt2 (Feb 7, 2012)

Bump for the daytime readers.


----------



## TJ_ (Jan 16, 2013)

Good stuff mate I'd diet the same regardless if I was taking it or not


----------



## Matt2 (Feb 7, 2012)

@TJ_ so about 500 calories under maintenance while running T3 sound ok?


----------



## TJ_ (Jan 16, 2013)

Matt2 said:


> @TJ_ so about 500 calories under maintenance while running T3 sound ok?


Well that's the norm, I personally don't and never have calorie counted. I think there's far too many variables, some change on a daily basis etc and formulas don't take that into account. I base my own personal diets on trial and error, when weight gain plateaus I adjust things until it continues again at a steady rate. When it comes to cutting I claw back on carbs and do the same process in reverse. Once I get to the point of dropping carbs by 2pmish I change to Carb cycling using keto for low days. Obviously I adjust cardio load during the whole process too, mixing HIIT with steady state and fasted AM cardio etc.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Agree with above ^^^^

I don't really count cals when bulking or cutting.

I have an idea of what macros I will consume daily and I add in 15mins HIIT after every session of weights.

Really like thermolipid and had my best cutting results when using it


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Thermo is the best


----------



## Panda909 (Mar 29, 2012)

Thermo lipid is brilliant, just go easy with the dose, start at 0.5ml instead of 1.25 like I did.


----------



## Matt2 (Feb 7, 2012)

I was planning on starting with 1ml and increasing after 3 days. I know what doses I need of Clen and T3 independently and plan to go up to 2 ml.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I used 1ml for 3 weeks then upped to 1.25ml until the bottle ran out. Also used 250mg Norma test per week


----------



## TJ_ (Jan 16, 2013)

GL on 2ml my friends max out at 1.5ml because 2ml ****s them up! Anxiety got the better of me and I stopped using it after three days


----------



## Matt2 (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice guys. I will start with 1ml for 3-4 days then will move up at 0.25ml increments. Calories will be 500 below maintenance, just ordered some new body fat calipers from Ebay!


----------



## schonvergeben (Apr 2, 2013)

Do all of you split the dose? Or dk you just take 1 or 1.25ml in the morning on an empty stomach?


----------



## Matt2 (Feb 7, 2012)

There is no point splitting the dose. T3 has a half life of 2.5 days and clen 1.5-2 days. This is also why you should always increase the dose or decrease at 3 day intervals.


----------

